# Freezing to avoid gel phase



## Alison Bailey (Oct 26, 2018)

I have read that freezing cold process soap can help to avoid the gel phase and that unsightly ring inside the bar, but I am wondering how long should one freeze the soap for. A few hours? Overnight? 24 hours?


----------



## Relle (Oct 26, 2018)

You don't need to freeze it, just put it in the frig overnight, take it out the next morning.


----------



## Alison Bailey (Oct 26, 2018)

Would freezing also shorten the time of waiting before you can unmould the bar?


----------



## Relle (Oct 26, 2018)

Here's a link on smf for you to read. Remember soaping is not a race, you need time and patience.
https://www.soapmakingforum.com/threads/how-long-in-the-freezer.42005/


----------



## Dean (Oct 26, 2018)

I always got partial gel, no matter what I did, until I started freezing for one hour.


----------



## lsg (Oct 26, 2018)

I do freeze my milk soaps.  I usually leave them in the freezer for at least 48 hours.


----------



## DeeAnna (Oct 26, 2018)

Alison Bailey said:


> Would freezing also shorten the time of waiting before you can unmould the bar?



Freezing slows the saponification reaction, so don't be in a hurry to unmold if your goal is to pour the batter in the mold and put the mold in the freezer for a long time. Like Relle says, soap needs time and patience, and fully frozen soap needs extra amounts of both.

It's a different situation if you chill a fully saponified soap for a few hours so it's easier to unmold (as Dean describes), but I don't think that's what you have in mind.


----------



## Alison Bailey (Oct 27, 2018)

Relle said:


> Here's a link on smf for you to read. Remember soaping is not a race, you need time and patience.
> https://www.soapmakingforum.com/threads/how-long-in-the-freezer.42005/[
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lsg (Oct 27, 2018)

I freeze my milk soaps to prevent gel, which turns the soap a tan color.  It does not help to prevent soda ash.  Many people force the gel stage, which does help to prevent soda ash.


----------

